# My Dinosaur



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Meet Cera, my leachie gecko! I picked her up in June from a friend after I recently discovered how much I love the Rhacodactylus family of gecko's. She's a bit of a PITA in that she won't eat from a dish. I spoon feed her almost daily :roll eyes:





































She's still really young and only around 8" from snout to tail, but I'm hoping she'll get to around 14"


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aw, what a sweetie. Great pics.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That eye is beautiful...:0


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Cera's grown a lot in the almost 6 months I've had her, more than doubled in size/weight! She's still being spoon fed... and defecating me during each meal... I'm sure she'll grow out of it 

Photo's were taken with my new NEX5


----------

